# eggs molding



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

My eggs are starting to mold. The tads are not fully formed in them yet, but I definitely see them in there. Is there any way to save them and stop the mold growth, or are they a lost cause now?

I found the eggs on a piece of leaf litter that I removed and placed in a small dish and put just a touch of water on the bottom of the dish. Then I partially covered with plastic wrap to hold the humidity in. I should have just left them in the tank. They were doing great until I messed with them.


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

I decided to completely uncover the eggs and to mist them in hopes of washing some of the mold off. When I did, the tads inside the eggs wiggled around. Perhaps if they are that close to hatching I can still save them despite the mold.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I always spray mine with a weak meth blue solution when I first take them out of the viv. So far this has worked very well for me. If you have some handy I would do it now to your eggs.


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

I don't have any, and don't know where to get any. I would like some for in the future, but that doesn't help this clutch. I wonder if I'm doing any good trying to save these right now or not.


----------



## fleenor1 (Feb 18, 2005)

Add more water with either meth blue or a tad tea. I almost completely submerge eggs any more and I have never had any eggs mold over. That way if the hatch early the will have something to swim in too.

Hope that helps!
Later,
Brad


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

I don't have any.

I don't know where to get any locally, which doesn't do me any good for these eggs. I can get some for in the future, but I'm trying to save these eggs now. 

I don't have any money whatsoever right now to be able to order any, either. I just had to pay a loan off and get my car worked on. i will be completely broke until next month. 

I can do my best to make a tadpole tea with soaking some leaves in water, but other than that and misting the eggs off to try to wash the mold, I don't know what else I can do. The tads are alive in the eggs right now and I would like to keep them that way if possible. 

Is there anything I can do without having to go buy a product right now?


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

I don't think there is much else you could do other than adding black extract or methylene blue. I've had tads before that were wiggling to break free that molded over and died so don't be surprised if this happens. What kind of eggs are they(species)? Best of luck though. 

Mike


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

Okay, thanks.  They are leucs. Their first clutch.


----------



## fleenor1 (Feb 18, 2005)

I would at least add more water around the eggs. At least 3/4 submerged. There used to be a thread here that talked about how people treat their eggs after they pull them from the tank. If I remember right a lot of the people said they submerged thier Leuc eggs. I tried seaching for this thread but can't find it.

Methelene (SP?) blue and black water extract you should be able to find at a big chain pet store and should work great for you. I have never used meth blue but know people that do and it works great for them. I have used the blackwater extract before in the past and it has worked for me but have gone a different route.

You can always make tad tea yourself for really cheap. I make my own out of Indian Almond leaves with is more expensive than some of the recipes here on DB. I am sure there are other recipes here but you will have to search for them unless someone can post one for you. I want to say that some people make it from dried oak leaves. 

Good luck with your eggs! I hope they hatch for you.

Later,
Brad


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks! For now I'm going to make a tad tea from magnolia leaves - as soon as it quits raining and I can go out and get some. 

I will try to purchase some meth blue to have on hand for future clutches. I will most likely have to mail order it. I live in the middle of nowhere.

I currently have them uncovered, but am misting about every hour throughout the day. I'm hesitant to cover them back up right now because they look good. All the mold I was seeing is gone. I will cover them back up before going to bed tonight. When I mist them, the tads wriggle around inside the sac, so I know they are still alive for now. 

Kristi


----------



## PoohMac (Aug 22, 2006)

Hello,

If the lay some more eggs in the tank, I would leave them in the tank. I don’t use meth. I do have some for emergencies. I personal leave them in the tank; once I see they are close to hatching I place the petri dish floating on the water then one by one I release them into the water. So far I have not had any mold doing it that way.


Mike


----------

